# [MySQL] innodb flush log at trx commit



## SuperCed (17 Septembre 2007)

J'utilise MySQL 5.0 et j'ai mis l'option innodb flush log at trx commit à 2 pour gagner en performance.

Depuis quelques temps, j'ai certaines transactions qui ne sont plus enregistrées en base. Pourtant, il n'y a pas d'erreur et tout semble se passer correctement mais lorsque je regarde la base, il manque certaines ligne.

La transaction est assez grosse.

Je voudrais savoir est-ce qu'il peut y avoir un rapport entre mon option innodb flush log at trx commit et mes transations qui ne sont pas commitées correctement.

Dois-je remettre l'option à 1?

Merci!


----------

